# Cooling Your House



## lilra (May 28, 2015)

*A Checklist in cooling the house:*

*Shady Trees* - has one - shade and breeze very helpful
*Attic fan* - has one installed in 2013, solar-run, needs at least another one, I failed to check if it was still running or the panel still there during my 2015 visit.
*Foil* - attached to ceiling and visible (not a good idea to send someone crawl in), not the most elegant thing but I can live with it
*Light colored roof *- done after I left, changed from green to very light gray.
*Cooler *- Ice fueled - haven't used it so I don't know how effective it would be
*Inflatable buffet *- will bring home some
*Ceiling fans* - will have some for sure
*Garden netting *- cuts down heat nearest to the house
*A/C* - bedroom only has one - high energy bills a no-no so re-thinking if adding another one but they use a lot of energy, but needs at least one for my plants


*Any other ways you cut down heat in your abode?*


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

When AC is on make sure to prevent warm air from coming in. When using AC at night set the timer to minimize use when the early morning cool from the outside sets in.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes I live in the hills a little cooler in the higher elevation at least here. I run my AC about once a year the month of July only at night. I have Iwata fans in every room like a swamp cooler they work great.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

By and large, our house is cooled by the free-flowing breeze that enters through the supersized windows that could be opened 100% all the way. These windows are on all the walls, creating a wrap-around cover when the rains come, but open up the house totally when it is hot. It helps that the breeze flows in freely from the China Sea, slightly tamed by tall bamboo that act as our natural fencing. My bullmastiff loves it here, as do my wife and child, and myself.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

More Tree's for sure because one tree is not enough, tree's in the most challenging area's and what Pawlenio mentioned, large windows (barred for security, made to order-cheap), hopefully you don't have those large tinted windows with no bars.

Large Igloo coolers are a must, if there's still room a large crock pot for sure, I've been told that they sell crock pots here but? I've only run into small ones that cost 5,000 pesos, or I can never find them but..well good luck. 

Ceiling fans "steel only" we've been through the others "Been there done that" and they fall apart or warp, the brand we have been using now made out of stainless steel is made by White Westinghouse, the price was from 2,500-3,000 peso's but very long lasting.

Inflatable buffet...Lol had to look that up, interesting, they so sell some nice serving pans that can either be heated from below or you can add ice.

Ceiling, foil works I've seen foil ceilings installed in resort cubo's but I'd be tempted to put in some wood panels as ceiling.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Personally I like ceiling fans as they circulate the air without being 'in your face' as much as stand fans or wall fans.

The design of the house can have an effect: cooler with a North-South aspect and a through-draft.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I put the big ceiling fans with the integral lights in living room and bedrooms but the mother in law wouldn't use them because they use a lot of electricity compaered to the high power desk fans she's used to. Well they must do because they are a lot bigger and being amongst many things a master electrician she should know.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ceiling fan with lights!*



Gary D said:


> I put the big ceiling fans with the integral lights in living room and bedrooms but the mother in law wouldn't use them because they use a lot of electricity compaered to the high power desk fans she's used to. Well they must do because they are a lot bigger and being amongst many things a master electrician she should know.


I'm not so sure, sounds more like she's used to a noisy fan hitting her. Those ceiling fans sound very nice and with lights even better, with the LED light bulbs I feel you could save energy. 

My in-laws never kept our house up, we'd always return to dump a whole bunch of money into repairs even though we were sending $600 a month but they prefer to live in shacks and they don't plant tree's or care how bad the smell gets, it was a good day when my wife finally got onboard from their never ending shenanigans, my first meeting with them... I would have booted them the same day, wife finally gave them all.... the royal right kick and forever boot from the house, thank God and Nanya (mother-in-law) was the first one to go....Yippee! Boy did she deserve it, she was the main enabler of bad behavior and careless spending. 

I'm not saying this applies to anyone but me, I felt like sharing it though. :eyebrows:


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

x2 on the LED thing. We've switched every bulb possible to LED and seen a significant savings. I'm sure it's debatable but here's a quick chart just for an idea of cost.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*LED Bulbs*

I've had these LED bulbs for over a year and they are really dependable and I didn't buy branded either, we also have our first night lights that last forever and they are LED bulbs or 4 tiny bulbs in each unit, brand name is Coby, bought this at a Mom and Pop Chinese spot, those mini fluorescent night lights lasted one week.

They also make some powerful LED bulbs that can put out 1000 watts plus but they are large in size, CDR King sells the larger bulbs but most spots sell stuff from China and it's good, the expensive LED branded bulbs cost more but the quality seems the same as the cheap LED's. 

The chart above is off on the costs, LED bulbs are very cheap here. I can't stand the CFL bulbs and those larger fluorescent lamps, they are a serious pain and blink or need constant maintenance.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'm not so sure, sounds more like she's used to a noisy fan hitting her. Those ceiling fans sound very nice and with lights even better, with the LED light bulbs I feel you could save energy.
> 
> My in-laws never kept our house up, we'd always return to dump a whole bunch of money into repairs even though we were sending $600 a month but they prefer to live in shacks and they don't plant tree's or care how bad the smell gets, it was a good day when my wife finally got onboard from their never ending shenanigans, my first meeting with them... I would have booted them the same day, wife finally gave them all.... the royal right kick and forever boot from the house, thank God and Nanya (mother-in-law) was the first one to go....Yippee! Boy did she deserve it, she was the main enabler of bad behavior and careless spending.
> 
> I'm not saying this applies to anyone but me, I felt like sharing it though. :eyebrows:


The ceiling fans used far less electricty but the mother in law knows better. Well they are bigger aren't they.


----------



## lilra (May 28, 2015)

*Passive Cooling*

My first introduction to passive cooling system was when I wanted to up temp in my place without using the heater. I found a site where the poster designed his whole 3 story house with natural heating & cooling systems. The air from above ventilates the lower levels, with other "cool" ways in place. I could not find the link anymore. He was neither an engineer nor an architect but worked for the gov with a respectable position. I wish I can still find it. At any rate, I googled passive or natural cooling and there are so many companies now providing services... 
Just a couple below...

Forget AC: Cool Your Home Naturally - Green Homes - MOTHER EARTH NEWS

http://www.nrel.gov/docs/legosti/old/15771.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've thought about using those roof with the Turbine Ventilator, good idea, I think the price on those units is 2,500 each, for a small unit, but there's also an attaching metal roof bracket that runs about the same price? With the heat the other issue to deal with his the humidity, so mold and unrelated but the hard water, we use the well-water for supplying the house, it's a challenge to get out the hard water stains.


----------



## GFreedom (Sep 28, 2015)

Follow my lead: Wear as few items of clothing as possible! (Except when the mother in law pops round)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

GFreedom said:


> Follow my lead: Wear as few items of clothing as possible! (Except when the mother in law pops round)


Or not if you don't want her to stay too long


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lilra said:


> *A Checklist in cooling the house:*
> 
> *Shady Trees* - has one - shade and breeze very helpful
> *Attic fan* - has one installed in 2013, solar-run, needs at least another one, I failed to check if it was still running or the panel still there during my 2015 visit.
> ...


Did you notice a big difference with the light colored roof? Something I've wondered about myself as it seems most houses have dark roofs.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Or not if you don't want her to stay too long


Unfortunately I could walk around in my underwear and mine wouldn't care....kidding though as I have seriously have a good one. I'm king to Nanay more than the wife lol

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------

